# Special Tree Stumps



## spamurai (Jun 22, 2013)

So, has everyone managed to find a special tree stump yet?
I've found two in the last 2 days. Mostly by luck.

More details on the special tree stumps can be found here. Apparently, mushrooms grow around the base of them 

Here's two screenshots of the stumps found so far:

Flower Stump:






Logo Stump:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a butterfly and a triforce stump i get mushrooms by them pretty swell.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 22, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I have a butterfly and a triforce stump i get mushrooms by them pretty swell.



Awesome. I can't wait to find a Triforce one. I 'm having to stop myself cutting a bunch of trees down though.

Could you try and get some screenshots please?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2013)

I have the butterfly and the X. I've gotten mushrooms by them as well, but now I have flwoers and paths and all that stuff around them that they won't appear.


----------



## Kungfupanda (Jun 22, 2013)

Oops... Didnt realise they were special and grew mushrooms... I've had a logo one. Need the golden axe though - I want to start landscaping but they keep breaking!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 22, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Awesome. I can't wait to find a Triforce one. I 'm having to stop myself cutting a bunch of trees down though.
> 
> Could you try and get some screenshots please?


I suppose.


----------



## Winona (Jun 22, 2013)

I had one stump that looked like the inside of an orange.  Liked that one but accidently used my shovel on it.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jun 22, 2013)

I had the citrus one and I think the flower one, both of which were trees I cut down so they wouldn't be in the way, so I dug them up. >_>


----------



## spamurai (Jun 22, 2013)

I just found a love heart one on the island.... I guess that makes it a love island xD


----------



## Mays (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a "Citrus fruit cross-section" one


----------



## maarowak (Jun 22, 2013)

Can't find a silver axe. ):


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 22, 2013)

Ive had the citrus one before, bht i didnt know about the mushrooms so i dug it up


----------



## Retro Rider (Jun 22, 2013)

Heh heh,kewl.

I'll try looking for those.

Although I'm not going to go crazy with chopping :3


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 22, 2013)

I have the flower stump and what I'm guessing is the citrus.  Of course they both had to be on the same row blocking my one of my paths. I don't know what to do. >.>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 22, 2013)

maarowak said:


> Can't find a silver axe. ):



Not needed, I got both mine with a regular axe.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 22, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Not needed, I got both mine with a regular axe.



Same here.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Not needed, I got both mine with a regular axe.





spamurai said:


> Same here.



Hey, me too! xD


----------



## Jedo (Jun 22, 2013)

I got a heart shape one, right along my path so I shall keep it.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 22, 2013)

I have the X one. Haven't chopped down any more trees, but maybe I'll start!


----------



## Nami (Jun 22, 2013)

Aww I haven't found any, and I'm nearly done landscaping for a bit. Guess I can always have a space for trees that have hope to be special stumps.


----------



## Zura (Jun 22, 2013)

I just today after reading this thread found 2 Triforce and CrazyRedd Logo are they worth cutting down your trees?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2013)

StormBlader said:


> I just today after reading this thread found 2 Triforce and CrazyRedd Logo are they worth cutting down your trees?



That depends entirely on your preferences and values.


----------



## Saria Xiao (Jun 22, 2013)

The only one I've found was the flower one. I guess I should move my paths a bit away to see if any mushrooms appear.


----------



## Elloriee (Jun 22, 2013)

I found a heart one, which I kept. And I also found a leaf, but it was in the way of my path so i got rid of it.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2013)

Both of my stumps were unintentionally created and were in the way of my path. I just improvised and beautified those locations and now those are my two favorite spots on the map. 

If it wasn't for a special stump, I wouldn't have two flower arches right now.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 24, 2013)

I've gotten none  :<


----------



## Minuet (Jun 24, 2013)

I found Gladys sitting on one of my tree stumps. She was asleep and now she's just there. I did not expect that! But I did take pictures.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 24, 2013)

I got the silver axe today and was so stoked because I needed to cut down a ton of trees that were in the way of my path.

Every. Single. One. was a special stump. >.< Since I needed to put my paths down, I pulled all but one. It was both amazing and harsh all at the same time.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 25, 2013)

I bought about 7 silver axes (lol) a couple of days ago and I've gotten the leaf design, two butterfly designs, and a citris design. Some town I went to the other day had a cat design on the stump, and I really want it too, but it seems fairly uncommon. Also got a mushroom near one today!


----------



## ditto (Jul 11, 2013)

i have the triforce one how do i post a pic?


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a regular axe and got a citrus, butterfly and a redd design.  Maybe the silver axe gives you more chances of getting a design or something, but you definitely don't have to have it to get a design.


----------



## niightwind (Jul 11, 2013)

I had a ton but I didn't realize they were special at all and removed them all. xD


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jul 11, 2013)

I think the silver axe guarantees a special pattern on your stump (though I recall reading somewhere that this only works on the non-fruit regular trees)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 11, 2013)

I started a stump farm I got more than half the ones I need the only one left for regular trees is the X stump

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> I think the silver axe guarantees a special pattern on your stump (though I recall reading somewhere that this only works on the non-fruit regular trees)



As well as pine trees


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 15, 2013)

I found a love heart stump today, luckily I found this thread I was just gonna dig it up but I will keep it!


----------

